# One for Mr. Turnipseed - KNPV Airedale.



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWEb6sO7Evw&feature=feedu

Thought this was interesting, never seen one do KNPV before.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

nah.....just a big JRT  probably piranha's poppa


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Very very nice!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWEb6sO7Evw&feature=feedu
> 
> Thought this was interesting, never seen one do KNPV before.


Neither did i;-)


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

that's awesome!


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

whole new market for Don


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> whole new market for Don


You can bet your boots he's seen it before ! ;-)


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWEb6sO7Evw&feature=feedu
> 
> Thought this was interesting, never seen one do KNPV before.


Thanks Chistopher. Don't get into looking at video's much but that was interesting. Have no idea why more aren't used because, historically, dales have been used in civil work in EU for a long time. Also, I notice that most you see over there are smaller than what I am used to.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Don,

I want to see one of your dogs bite full, confident, hard, smashing a guy in a suit. When is one coming out to me??


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> Don,
> 
> I want to see one of your dogs bite full, confident, hard, smashing a guy in a suit. When is one coming out to me??


So do I Dave, so do I. When?....whenever Griff matures enough to breed. I quit parading the females in heat in front of him and he is in with Natasha until she comes in. I would love to see them breed. I would even be tickled pink to see him mount her. LOL I would love to get a trainers perspective on the dogs....for better or worse. I am guessing the dog in the posted video is 55 to 60 lbs. I would say Griff is about 70 lbs give or take a few lbs.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> So do I Dave, so do I. When?....whenever Griff matures enough to breed. I quit parading the females in heat in front of him and he is in with Natasha until she comes in. I would love to see them breed. I would even be tickled pink to see him mount her. LOL I would love to get a trainers perspective on the dogs....for better or worse. I am guessing the dog in the posted video is 55 to 60 lbs. I would say Griff is about 70 lbs give or take a few lbs.



Got any suitable adults? Also remember it is the size of the fight in the dog....


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> Got any suitable adults? Also remember it is the size of the fight in the dog....


No adults. And remember in regards to the size of the fight in the dog....if they "both " have the same fight in them, the big dog will always win. That saying only works if the big dog doesn't have it...but it sounds good. Here is a couple of pictures of Odin at 105 lbs. 

He is about to put Curly in his place









He heard a noise that needs checking out.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Dave, you do know that I want to to keep a running commentary on how the pup is doing, good or bad, here on the WDF. That way you can be assured I will send the most confident pup I have.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd like to work it out where I come out there. If I am training him, then I can pick what I see as good, and what I want. I think it will be similar to your pick, but, what two trainers agree...we could make it a whole WDF project. I'll pick it via video, and other people can tell me how to train him or her...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Pick it from a video? Don't have anything that takes vids.


----------



## Maria Bartkowski (Aug 7, 2011)

I like the video. :-D
In germany we have many Airdales that have nice prey drive but no real aggression. Their biggest mistake is that these dogs aren' t hard enough for normal protection. But they are nice dogs. Stay clowns their life long. 
Once in my life I have a real good Airdale, not just a clown but a dog who knew what he wanted. He was from an old breeding line of the DDR. 

In history Airdale had never been real schutzhund dogs. Maybe some in the DDR. But what I know about their home country Great Britain they have never been real police dogs. 

A nice mix ist very popular for hunting in germany. It's the Welsch-Terrier. A mix of a Jagdterrier und the Airdale terrier. Really good hunting dogs. More obedient than the Jagdterrier but with really high drives. 
Knut Fuchs has one called Hans-Werner and I was told that this dog bit the sleeve too.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Here is a couple of pictures of Odin at 105 lbs. He is about to put Curly in his place


Damn, 105?? Didn't know Dales ever touched that mark.. Would be interesting seeing him stacked near my Rott - I'd imagine the Dale would probably look larger with that extra coat..


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Maria Bartkowski said:


> I like the video. :-D
> In germany we have many Airdales that have nice prey drive but no real aggression. Their biggest mistake is that these dogs aren' t hard enough for normal protection. But they are nice dogs. Stay clowns their life long.
> Once in my life I have a real good Airdale, not just a clown but a dog who knew what he wanted. He was from an old breeding line of the DDR.
> 
> ...


 Hi Maria. Today are bred for show and pet mainly. The dog that I recently brought in is a DDR male that is ttled on both sides going way back in bitework. If one goes back in his pedigree, the pedigree shows a lot of heavy line breeding. I am trying to put this dog across my females which are heavily line bred as hunting stock for large game.

I don't know how gritty most airedales are today, but, my dogs don't lay down until the game is down. I think it is going to be an interesting cross because my dogs and Griff are social dominates. None of the males can be yarded together. This does not mean they show aggression towards people. Airedales like these are most generally real people dogs. I have only seen this type of aggression when they perceive a danger to me. I honestly don't know how this will work out but we are going to find out. I personally don't care for the dependence bred into the DDR dogs. I understand it makes them more trainable than my own that are much more on the independent side.

I also have my own thoughts as to some of their failings in this arena. They are much like bulldogs with people, real clowns and what really motivates them is real pain, This is something that is hard to use effectively today.....but that is what it takes when the dogs have extremely high pain tolerances. 

Since no two trainers are alike, I plan on place several dogs over the next few years just for the feed back.


----------



## Maria Bartkowski (Aug 7, 2011)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Hi Maria. Today are bred for show and pet mainly. The dog that I recently brought in is a DDR male that is ttled on both sides going way back in bitework. If one goes back in his pedigree, the pedigree shows a lot of heavy line breeding. I am trying to put this dog across my females which are heavily line bred as hunting stock for large game.
> 
> I don't know how gritty most airedales are today, but, my dogs don't lay down until the game is down. I think it is going to be an interesting cross because my dogs and Griff are social dominates. None of the males can be yarded together. This does not mean they show aggression towards people. Airedales like these are most generally real people dogs. I have only seen this type of aggression when they perceive a danger to me. I honestly don't know how this will work out but we are going to find out. I personally don't care for the dependence bred into the DDR dogs. I understand it makes them more trainable than my own that are much more on the independent side.
> 
> ...


I hope i did understand everything right. Good luck for your breeding! Sounds interesting. 

This is a stud dog of a friend of mine: http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/39723/Pitt-von-der-Heinrichsburg
I don't know how good this dog really is, didn't meet him for a long time. Just watched a little bit bitework on the table about 1 1/2 half years ago.


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=19243

Some Police Airedales from the 1930's.

All the good bloodlines were purchased by German buyers in the very early 1900's during the build up to the Great War reconising their potential, it's rare to see them even as pets in the UK, and never heard of them working here, tragic really.

Mark


----------



## Maria Bartkowski (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice video! Thank you!


----------

